#ubuntu-news 2008-09-23
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: ping
<boredandblogging> if you guys would support http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/13577/
<johnc4510-laptop> boredandblogging: I gave me support on the idea, hope everyone else does too
<tyche> Yea, I agreed with what you said, and up-arrowed it.
<boredandblogging> thanks gents
<johnc4510-laptop> cody-somerville: boredandblogging has a new brainstorm idea up: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/13577/
<johnc4510-laptop> about the fridge
<johnc4510-laptop> tyche: ping
<tyche> johnc4510-laptop: pong
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<johnc4510-laptop> other channel
#ubuntu-news 2008-09-26
<slangasek> hi, could someone drop a note in the next Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter about feisty being EOLed next month?
<slangasek> s/feisty/Ubuntu 7.04/, of course :)
<tyche> Shoot!  Thanks for the reminder.  I'd forgotten all about that.  If nowhere else, it'll go over the top of the Security and Updates.
<tyche> Just like we did with 6.10
<tyche> Thanks, slangasek
<slangasek> thank you :)
#ubuntu-news 2008-09-27
<Rinchen> anyone here work on FCM? the link on the website is bad
<Rinchen> points to a 404 for http://dl.fullcirclemagazine.org/issue17_en.pdf
<tyche> it's WORSE than bad.  Go to the downloads page, and both issues 16 and 17 are not listed.
<Rinchen> excellent
<Rinchen> :-)
<Rinchen> I'm sure he'll have it fixed shortly
<tyche> I cheated.  I looked.
<tyche> Hee hee
<tyche> So, who's in charge of the Fridge calendar (yep.  THAT one came up again.  I'm tired of having to go between Google and Fridge, all the time, to correct the upcoming meetings list)
<Rinchen> unfortunately, nobody
<Rinchen> I am working on the code upgrade though
<Rinchen> I might have someone available on MOnday to do it
<Rinchen> as in, upgrade on a test machine and do it
<tyche> Is there a way to at least get the fridge to acknowledge recurring meetings?
<Rinchen> not that I know of.  You need the event repeat module
<tyche> Understood "test machine".
<Rinchen> the one for our version has security holes
<Rinchen> the one for the latest version of drupal is being rewritten with no ETA
<tyche> Can the version be upgraded?
<tyche> Ah.
<nhandler> If there are any Full Circle webmasters here, it appears that the download links are not working. This should probably be fixed asap, especially since the email about the latest issue has been sent out.
<tyche> Hmmm.  That's funny.  seems like I just saw something like that in here, a minute ago.  Hee hee
<tyche> nhandler: No, I'm not picking on you.  It was before you joined.
<tyche> Rinchen came in looking for someone on it, too.
<nhandler> No problem tyche. I just wanted to make sure that someone was aware of the issue.
<Rinchen> well, I'm kinda always here :-)
<tyche> I know the feeling.  I've got 5 channels open all the time.  And this and #ubuntu-us-az are the 2 main ones.
<tyche> YIPPIE!!!!   FCM finally has a valid link!
#ubuntu-news 2008-09-28
<johnc4510-laptop> Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #110 is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue110
<cody-somerville> \o/
<cody-somerville> Awesome job as usual johnc4510-laptop :)
<johnc4510-laptop> cody-somerville: thx bud :)
#ubuntu-news 2009-09-21
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #160 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue160
 * johnc4510 asks if any of the fridge editors has a problem with me embedding mark's video about Lucid Lynx on the fridge?
<tyche> I don't.  :-)
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> thx
<tyche> Well, you asked for ANY of the Fridge editors.
<johnc4510> true
<johnc4510> :)
#ubuntu-news 2009-09-23
<nhandler> Anyone around with full access to the fridge gcal ?
 * cody-somerville raises his hand.
<nhandler> If someone has a chance, could they post the email about LoCo Council Nominations to the Fridge? Otherwise, I'll take care of it later today
<nhandler> LoCo Council Nominations story posted
#ubuntu-news 2009-09-25
<Ddorda> hello. i want to announce that I have just done building the new site of the Israeli LoCo: http://ubuntu-il.com - based and made with cooperation of the Ubuntu-Drupal project (which i'm part of it too)
<Ddorda> and it's http://ubuntu-il.org too
#ubuntu-news 2009-09-26
<Ddorda> written in Drupal (of course)
<Ddorda> ping anyone?
<tyche> What's up?
<Ddorda> great, i have an announcement to publish, is that the right pace?
<tyche> I saw your announcement about the Ubuntu Israel team website.  Something like that would be better put in a blog, so the UWN can point to it.  What's the new announcement?
<Ddorda> oh.. this is the announcement, i just thought no one saw it.. it's too silence in here :P
<Ddorda> anyway, I wrote about it in my blog, which is in Hebrew. I will translate it for the UWN
<tyche> I've had an "interesting" day.  You know, as in "May you live in interesting times".  Hee hee
<tyche> I'd appreciate that.  Then post the link in here.
<Ddorda> working on it :D
<tyche> Great.
<Ddorda> tyche: http://ddorda.useopensource.net/new-israeli-ubuntu-loco-website
<Ddorda> i hope it's fine.. :P
 * wildnfree imagines tyche trying to check the translation ;-)
<Ddorda> lol
<tyche> Ddorda: I put your link under "LoCo News" in the upcoming UWN.  johnc4510 may over-ride it, but at least it's there for us to discuss.
#ubuntu-news 2009-09-27
<Ddorda> tyche: thanks :D
<sayakb> tyche: around?
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-27
<highvoltage> how is everyone doing?
<nUboon2Age> akgraner, i just figured out what was causing the problem -- etherpad wants to set a cookie.  problem solved.
<akgraner> nUboon2Age, great glad you got it figured out :-)
<nUboon2Age> yeah it was puzzling, but then i realized i'd tightened my security on cookies and that' what was causing it.
<zkriesse> wazup ya'll
<alourie> good morning
<akgraner> good morning!
<akgraner> Hey all I am going to grab a few hours of sleep - If you all can check Issue 212 for spelling errors that would be great...
<akgraner> I think I have all the content added and I have double checked the links all I need to do now is add the in this issue  - I'll do that when I get up in a few hours and get this published early in the am :-)
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue212
<akgraner> Feel free to make the spelling or camelcase fixes - for anything else let me know here and I'll look over it in a few hours
<akgraner> thanks y'all
<akgraner> alourie, I'll ping you after I've had some sleep and we can figure out where you can help :-)  (Thanks again!)
<alourie> akgraner: thanks Amber
<alourie> I'm her
<alourie> e
<akgraner> Good Morning :-)  Did anyone review Issue 212 yet?
<highvoltage> it's ready for review already!? wow :)
<highvoltage> akgraner: heh, I had some of those planet feed items in there but took them out since you said that the planet section should just be 6 items or so
<akgraner> I know :-/
<akgraner> people are writing some good stuff  - so I'll take the hit it people complain about it being to long
<highvoltage> akgraner: I think the typical audience for UWN are people who are hungry for information and would rather have a bit too much than a bit too little
<akgraner> IF it's too long people complain and if I don't opt to include stuff people complain - just look for a week with the least amount of complaints :-)
<highvoltage> I think people who complain it's too long are just lazy. Reading just the headings takes less than 30s. If you're interested in something you can read more about it
<akgraner> highvoltage, the audience is very varied and I have to balance it with where it is syndicated as well
<akgraner> ie LWN
<akgraner> I just have to not worry about the noise and listen to their points and see what's valid and what is just noise :-)
<akgraner> So did anyone review it for spelling errors or camelcases?
<akgraner> If not I need to do that now and get this published?
<akgraner> App Developer Week Starts today so I need to get this out before then
<highvoltage> akgraner: I gave it a quick read-over and didn't see anything that's glaringly wrong, I'm on phone with client atm so don't quite have the bandwidth to do it properly, but it looks good from what I can see
<akgraner> highvoltage, thanks!
<alourie> good morning akgraner
<alourie> slept well?
<akgraner> yep got 4 hours or so :-)
<alourie> 4 hours of sleep??
<alourie> wow
<alourie> that even I do not do :-)
<akgraner> usually I don't but I am try to get into a "normal" sleep cycle - whatever that may mean
<alourie> 4 hours is normal?
<akgraner> I was getting very cranky and not very nice - so I am trying to get a way for the computer and get more efficient with the time I do spend online
<akgraner> nope but more normal than 2 or none
<alourie> :-) indeed
<alourie> akgraner: got coffee? I don't want you to get cranky and not nice :-)
<akgraner> hehehe
<akgraner> I do -  chocolate raspberry coffee  - yum-o
<akgraner> give me just a few getting all the reminders out to the session leads for App Dev Week then when Pendulum gets through reviewing Issue 212 I'll publish it...
<alourie> sure
<alourie> take your time
<Pendulum> akgraner: looks good to me
<akgraner> Pendulum, thanks!
<alourie> akgraner: so, got a sec?
<akgraner> yep
<alourie> this is regarding the help thing
<alourie> I vaguely remember you posted something like that few weeks ago
<akgraner> I did
<akgraner> what areas of UWN interest you the most- like what stories do you tend to follow more than others
<akgraner> alourie, ^^^ sorry was watching -classroom
<alourie> akgraner: well, I like the press, blogosphere, other news and sneak peeks
<akgraner> alourie, want to start out and work on In the Press - there is another guy internalkernel who helps with that section as well I am sure he would like to know someone else is helping with that section as well
<akgraner> he travels a couple months so it gets tricky for him sometimes (like all of us)
<alourie> akgraner: sure. How do we do that?
<alourie> akgraner: I mean, is there a list of things we go through, or we just look for the information all around?
<akgraner> alourie, can I email you?
<alourie> akgraner: absolutely
<alourie> akgraner: djay.il at gmail.com
<akgraner> awesome - I'll get you all that in just a few hours  :-)
<akgraner> If you don't have it by the am please nudge me :-)
<alourie> akgraner: sure. I'll ping you :-)
<alourie> thanks
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue212
<akgraner> Another awesome week you all!  Issue 212 has been published the -news mailing lists and the announcement that it is available has been sent to various mailing lists, posted in the various IRC channels, as well as The Fridge, The Planet, and The Forums and we are ready for a new week in Ubuntu News - Thanks agian!
<akgraner> Issue 213 will cover September 26th-October 2nd, 2010
<akgraner> Here are the links for working on next weeks issue:
<akgraner> * etherpad for adding summaries -  http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN
<akgraner> * etherpad for adding links and titles only - http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN-Ideas
<akgraner> * googledoc - https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<akgraner> * wiki page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue213
<akgraner> Many Many Thanks!
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-28
<highvoltage> yay
<nhandler> akgraner: Is oct 7 the next meeting?
<akgraner> yep - I need change the topic - and probably add it to the Calendar
<akgraner> ;-/  Fail on my part
* akgraner changed the topic of #ubuntu-news to: Next Meeting: October 7, 2010 @ 2300UTC | The Ubuntu News Channel - You report it, we publish it!  Serving the Fridge, Ubuntu Weekly News, and other fine publications. | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam
<nhandler> akgraner: I think it is on the calendar
<akgraner> ahh ok
<akgraner> I thought I may it reoccuring  but who knows
<a_lourie> good morning
<alourie> akgraner: pingie
 * nhandler posted the Asia-Oceania RMB story
<akgraner> alourie, working on that now - I ran out of daylight yesterday
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks!
<alourie> akgraner: thanks
<akgraner> alourie, sent
<akgraner> please let me know if you have any questions - internalkernel you were cc'd
<akgraner> alourie: internalkernel also helps with the in the press section
<internalkernel> I saw that... I was getting ready to send you an email... my laptop died last week :( Booohooohooo
<internalkernel> BUT, I got a new one this week :D and it's smoking...
<alourie> internalkernel: which laptop is that?
<alourie> akgraner: got it, thanks, reading
<internalkernel> I had a duo-core Sager...
<alourie> yea? and now?
<internalkernel> it wont post anymore... mobo is dead
<internalkernel> NOW I have a i7-Quad Core with 8GBs of RAM!!!
<alourie> wow
<alourie> which laptop is it?
<akgraner> internalkernel, are you on the road now?
<internalkernel> I was trying to go with another sager - but they were out, so I ended up going with an Asus
<internalkernel> akgraner: I am... in Boston, and about to go to DC tomorrow night
<internalkernel> my other puter died the day BEFORE I left... talk about tragic
<internalkernel> I put Maverick on my new box... I put my 80GB SSD I had from anotehr box in there, removed the CD drive and replaced that with a 500GB drive
<internalkernel> It boots in like 11 seconds from Grub to Login...
<internalkernel> but its a beast of a box, it almost looks like a 17inch... and the battery lasts for maybe 90 minutes... lol
<akgraner> internalkernel, SCHWEEET!!!!!!
<akgraner> I'm heading to Atlanta in just a few hours
<akgraner> Grace Hooper Celebration   - I'm helping with a booth and writing a couple articles from there as well - should be a fun time
<internalkernel> sweet sounds like fun...
<alourie> akgraner: a small question
<alourie> first, I'm flattered to be added to the contribs list, but I think it's too early for that :-)
<alourie> second, you've said someone had a collection of sources for the relevant information. Is there such a collection?
<alourie> akgraner, internalkernel: I've added 2 links onto ideas page, let me know if this kind of content is good for the section
<pleia2> adding Leann's interview from FCM to the fridge
#ubuntu-news 2010-09-29
<akgraner> alourie, eek sorry I'll send you the link I thought I sent it guess not :-(  sorry about that
<akgraner> pleia2, thank you!
<alourie> akgraner: sure, thanks Amber
<alourie> akgraner: also, take a look at couple of links I added to ideas etherpad, let me know if I'm in the right direction
<akgraner> alourie, alrighty one sec :-)
<akgraner> alourie, yep right direction  - but the 1st story we've already covered in past issues and the 2nd one was posted on the 24th which is outside the window for this issue - but your are on the right track :-)
<akgraner> alourie, here is the link to the Link Suggestion page - I'm in the wiki right now there is some edit conflicts just cleaning those up and then I'll be out of it  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/LinkSuggestions
<alourie> akgraner: that's awesome! thanks
<internalkernel> akgraner: I checked out those links on the etherpad - thats exactly the type of stuff I usually dig for.
<internalkernel> I added one as well, and copied them to the GDoc...
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-01
<akgraner> Posting the RC Announcement now
<akgraner> pleia2, can you take a look at this please  - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2136
<akgraner> or nhandler :-)
<nhandler> Sure akgraner
<nhandler> akgraner: Lose the <pre> tags
<akgraner> look at the last line of the post - I can't figure out how to get it all on the page - the 2010 is hanging off the lage
<akgraner> gotcha - can you just delete them since you are in there?
<nhandler> akgraner: Yep
<nhandler> akgraner: I wouldn't worry about it being out of the white frame. That is just a styling issue. Not much you can/should do
<akgraner> gotcha
<nhandler> akgraner: Also, did you unwrap the post?
<nhandler> Bleh, Robbie forgot to remove the <<BR>> wiki tags :(
<nhandler> It also should probably have a proper <ul> bullet list
<nhandler> akgraner: It needs a few too many changes for me to do right this minute. I removed the <pre> tag, the other issues will need to wait
<akgraner> nhandler, probably not how do you do that - never "unwrapped" one before
<akgraner> I followed you advice and grabbed the source from the mailing list - so I don't include the <pre> and how do I unwrap it?
<akgraner> :-)  I learn something new everyday - luving it!
<nhandler> akgraner: I copy the post to gedit. Basically, remove the manual line breaks that they have (leave the paragraphs separated though). The fridge will take care of wrapping the text properly then
<akgraner> gotcha
<akgraner> I knew there was a step somewhere I needed it was too easy to just copy source and paste :-)
<akgraner> I need to get some sleep... I'll check it in that am - and see if anything still needs to be done
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks!!!!
<nhandler> akgraner: You are welcome. If I get a moment, I'll try and knock at least one or two items off that todo list, but no promises
<akgraner> no worries  - I was just at Grace Hopper all day then drove 4 hours home from Atlanta - or I would have done it sooner - but one way or another we'll get it all done :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: I have about 1 more month of being really busy. After that, I should get a lot more time for Ubuntu
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks for teaching me something new :-)  if you don't get a chance to get it done - I'll work on it in the am... You concentrate on school!  it's only an emergency when you can't breath - thank you for all you do like it is!
<akgraner> Catch ya laters
<akgraner> night
<nhandler> Night akgraner
<nhandler> akgraner: Published
<newz2000> hey akgraner, if you get a chance soon, I'd like to discuss speeding up the process of what we discussed in the e-mail, aiming to complete by Oct 13th. Would love to hear your thoughts, I'll idle here today.
<akgraner> hey!
<akgraner> Oh that sounds like a good date
<newz2000> sooner is fine too
<newz2000> does it sound realistic for you?
<akgraner> Let me get a detailed todo list together and get it out to everyone
<akgraner> I think it sounds very realistic
<akgraner> I'll cc you on the email and if there is something on their you can help with - please feel free to help tackle it
<newz2000> ok, cool.
<akgraner> newz2000, Thank you!!! You rock!
<newz2000> you do too akgraner, thanks a bunch for your help
<akgraner> :-)
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-02
<nigelb> ok, we have an interesting site http://helloubuntu.com/
<internalkernel> akgraner: ITP writes are on the GDOC... :)
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-03
<alourie> good morning
<alourie> akgraner: ping Amber
<alourie> internalkernel: ping
<internalkernel> alourie: pong, just read your email...
<alourie> internalkernel: great, then we can chat for a moment :-)
<internalkernel> certainly
<alourie> so, I've added one link to the section. Could you take a look and tell me if it's ok?
<alourie> second, I thought that although not specifically Ubuntu nor Linux related, maybe we should say something about Xmarks? I'm sure a lot of people use them on Ubuntu...
<internalkernel> alourie: yeah, that link seems to be a good fit...
<internalkernel> as for xmarks, if there was little to no news in the section I would say go for it - but since we have 4/5 articles as it is... that's probably more than enough.
<internalkernel> I usually find as many links as I can during the week, then trim some out to the most important and noteworthy articles - based on Ubuntu, Linux, community impact - prioritized in that order...
<internalkernel> but that's just a method that works well for me... :)
<alourie> ok then
<alourie> internalkernel: so, we're covered for this week then, right?
<internalkernel> alourie: yes, i think so unless akgraner has some input...
<alourie> great then
<alourie> start working on this week news
<alourie> and man this font is beautiful
<nhandler> akgraner: I'll get the team reports done today, but it might not get done until later (going down town for most of the day)
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-26
<pleia2> copied over summaries, just need stats and meetings added tomorrow, but otherwise we're ready for editorial review: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue234
<nlsthzn> see the summaries are done...
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks - I'm up for the rest of the night so I'll check the wiki and see what still needs to be done :-)  You all rock!
<nlsthzn> The newsletter has zipped by very fast the last two weeks...
<akgraner> nlsthzn, I think that's b/c the team is really working together as a team and the magic is back  - thanks to all of you!
<nlsthzn> Good to hear :)
<pleia2> akgraner: if you could add the dev meetings that'd be great
<pleia2> I wish we could script that, I hate that part the most
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> I can add stats tomorrow if needed, and I'll publish again
<pleia2> next weekend I'll be out of town with family
<akgraner> yep no worries only takes me like 5 minutes
<akgraner> :-)  I just copy the list from last week and change the dates
<akgraner> then verify the links :-)
<pleia2> ah, smart :)
<pleia2> we should probably go around some time and see if there are more out there
<pleia2> some of the teams we used to have in the newsletter went away, not sure if more popped up
<akgraner> I can add the stats tonight since it's already the next day and you can publish early if you want
<pleia2> well sure
<akgraner> I thought I would use the time at UDS to verify all those team lists etc
<pleia2> we should probably add the 11.10 post from today on fridge too real quick
<pleia2> dholbach got it in later than usual
<akgraner> the teams page on the wiki is really out of date as well
<pleia2> ah yes, uds is a good time for that
<akgraner> yep saw that - you want me to add that while I'm in the wiki
<pleia2> yeah, please do
<akgraner> I'll clean it up and add the stats - so everything will be ready in the am for you
<pleia2> awesome, thank you :)
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> the fiance isn't feeling well, so I am going to take the rest of the evening off to keep him company
<akgraner> awwww - hope he feels better soon
<akgraner> pleia2, stats and development team info is updated  - if someone can go through and check for camelcases and make sure I removed all the ## comment lines that would be great.  :-)
<akgraner> I'll be afk most of the morning and into the afternoon
<nlsthzn> akgraner, camelcases?
<akgraner> camelcases are words like LoCo and stuff like that that need to be written like Lo``Co to that they want look like they are linked to another wiki page
<akgraner> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CamelCase
<nlsthzn> akgraner, hmmm, thanks for that... seems their is so much more that goes into getting the newsletter done than
<nlsthzn> I could ever imagine
<nlsthzn> ... every week I learn something new :)
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue234
<nlsthzn> awesome
<pleia2> :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-27
<akgraner> posted the announcement about the new app developer site to the Fridge - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/09/27/announcing-the-ubuntu-app-developer-site/
<nlsthzn> o/
<akgraner> pleia2, monthly news reports are we still sending out reminders to the teams to have them ready by the first sunday of each month?
<akgraner> or do we need to get back into the habit of doing that
<akgraner> I can send out the reminders from now on if you want...wasn't sure if nhandler was still handling that or not - and if not who was...
<nhandler> akgraner: I stopped when we got into that long period of not publishing UWN monthly, and they never really started up
<nhandler> I also think it might be easier to setup some cron jobs to send out all of our reminder emails
<akgraner> nhandler, no worries - I as just wanting to make sure we pick it back up again
<akgraner> I know it's helpful to the LoCo Council and to the other teams
<akgraner> I can send out reminds until we can get it automated
<akgraner> How's College life treating you?
<nhandler> akgraner: That would be great. College life is great, just occupying most of my time. I've discovered the beauty of naps, which have taken the place of most of my computer time
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> good for you!
<akgraner> enjoy life while you can you'll be old before you know it
<nhandler> I'm just glad that my time away from IRC is not overlapping with your time ;)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> you are missed around here - but I know you'll be doing great and wonderful thing at school then in the real world in no time....that will be equal or greater than the awesomeness you provide for the Ubuntu Community
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-28
<nlsthzn> o/
<akgraner> Morning all
<akgraner> nigelb, pleia2 do you all know hw difficult it would be to add next issue/previous issue links to the top of the UWN wiki
<akgraner> I don't know what's involved  - to do that
<akgraner> and we have over 200 issues to go through - but if someone knows how and can show me I'll be happy to set it up and put it on the template
<nigelb> akgraner: Not sure. But I can take a look when I get a chance.
<akgraner> ok maybe ask YoBoy - I think they use it on their French version
<pleia2> all the wiki stuff we do now is done manually
<akgraner> yep I know - I just didn't know how to  add something like that
<akgraner> just got asked if it would be possible for us to do
<pleia2> the tricky part is that any script written would have to be logged in via launchpad, and I'm not sure how that would work
<philipballew> a password authentication script could be written into launchpad I would think pleia2 where they allow something like a script to access it.
<akgraner> I figured it would screw up the scripts
<akgraner> I was thinking previous issue - that could be added manually but danf doing that to 200+ issues would be tedious
<pleia2> philipballew: not changes to launchpad (there's launchpad lib for that), changes to the wiki
<pleia2> the wiki requires you first to auth through launchpad
<pleia2> if there's a way, nigelb will find it :)
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> Or nhandler :)
<philipballew> haha, I need to learn how launchpad works sometime better then I do now
<akgraner> good luck I thinnk even LP people say that
<philipballew> I understand rev systems pretty well, Just have not takin the time do do anything with that one. :)it looks interesting
<akgraner> pleia2, what's the wiki to add interview links too
 * akgraner forgot to book mark it
<akgraner> I won't add all three at once
<akgraner> I'll space them out
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Interviews
<akgraner> well DOH - that should be easy to remember
<akgraner> thanks
<pleia2> :)
 * akgraner bookmarks and adds to my post-it note of important things to remember system :-)
<akgraner> how long does it take from the time you post it on the wiki from the time the Fridge picks it up - just curious
<pleia2> I'm not sure how often the cron job is run
<pleia2> maybe hourly?
<akgraner> ahh ok
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-29
<akgraner> pleia2, happy birthday!
 * nlsthzn didn't know it was your special day but happy b-day pleia2, hope it is a great day and an awesome year :)
<nlsthzn> ... but I guess I might be able to remember it next year seeing as my wife also celebrates her birth on this day :p
<akgraner> wendar, hey!
<akgraner> good to see you in the channel :-)
<akgraner> Going to add links to the other supported derivate distros and those those new portals jono's team has up and running now
<akgraner> The Fridge needs some updates in a few places - we've also had the request to add a release calendar to the Fridge as well...
<akgraner> I'll email the LoCo Council and LoCo contacts about the LoCo Calendar  - I am not seeing much use for it as we have the loco directory - so unless we  can import loco events from the LD then I think a link to the events section of the LD would be better suited for the fridge
<akgraner> added the new portals to the site
<akgraner> need to clean up the development team list and then add the new supported derivates
<akgraner> we have link 12 now or something
<akgraner> I'm pulling down the links to the development teams for now  - all the wikis are horribly out of date
<akgraner> I'll see if I can't get some better links from the team Managers...
<akgraner> ok pulled the development teams down for now - and I'll create the release calender though pleia2 or nhandler may have to remind me how to add it ;-)
<pleia2> can someone find the official announcements for ubuntu font monospace and ubuntu one windows clients, if they exist?
<akgraner> I'll search
<akgraner> I didn't see an official announcement yet
<akgraner> Ubuntu One is on the Ubuntu One Blog
<pleia2> plenty of news sites have picked up the news, but I don't know how they knew :)
<akgraner> want me to grab it
<akgraner> I menat the font announcement
<pleia2> http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=1241 aha!
<akgraner> the Ubuntu One post was on their bloh
<akgraner> blog
<pleia2> is this UWN-worthy?
<akgraner> and I was alerted through other news sources but haven't posted it yet
<pleia2> the ubuntu one situation is confusing, ubuntu name but canonical paid service :(
<akgraner> totally - just hadn't got around to it yet :-)
<pleia2> tossing it in In Other News
<akgraner> want me to post it...it's big news to users who are cross-platform
<pleia2> to fridge?
<akgraner> k
<pleia2> I put it in the UWN doc
<akgraner> yeah - since it is sorta huge news
<pleia2> ok yeah, go for it
<akgraner> but I can't find the font announcement
<akgraner> it's in beta still
<pleia2> maybe it's not news yet :)
<akgraner> well maybe not
<akgraner> one sec let me ping a design person
<akgraner> pleia2, just ask about the font announcement in -desktop
<akgraner> they should know
<akgraner> pleia2,  fyi
<akgraner> <akgraner> Hi all is there an  official announcements for ubuntu font monospace anywhere?
<akgraner> <akgraner> s/announcements/announcement
<akgraner> <akgraner> and if so can you point me to it - so we can add it to UWN and the Fridge
<akgraner> <jbicha> akgraner: it's not been officially released, has it?
<akgraner> <akgraner> jbicha, that's what I am trying to find out
<akgraner> <charlie-tca> Best I have seen is the announcement for the beta
<akgraner> <akgraner> since people are talking about it today
<akgraner> <jbicha> it was still in beta last I heard, it's not in Ubuntu yet either
<akgraner> <akgraner> thank you - then I'm holding off on inclusion  - thank you! :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, I'm finishing up the -P release calendar
<pleia2> ah, the announcement for the beta is probably what I'm looking for
<akgraner> I thought that was a while back?
<akgraner> I talked to skaet so she and someone on the release team will have access to the calendar so we have an official public release development Calendar
<akgraner> not just a wiki page to point people too
<akgraner> pleia2, <jbicha> hmm, omgubuntu made an announcement but it looks premature
<akgraner> so without an official announcement I don't thing we should include it
<pleia2> nhaines mentioned it in -us-ca this morning before the omgubuntu post too, but he's being unhelpful about source
<pleia2> yeah, I agree
<pleia2> no big deal, I was mostly making sure I wasn't missing some big news or something :)
<akgraner> nods
<pleia2> good to know I'm not *that* out of touch
<akgraner> I didn't see it on any of the devel lists
<akgraner> <jbicha> oh, it's definitely in the fonts.ubuntu.com 0.80 download, they just didn't update their site
<akgraner> http://font.ubuntu.com/
<pleia2> yeah, I saw the site isn't updated to link to monospace
<akgraner> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family/phased-beta/0.80
<akgraner> but I am still not seeing an "official" announcement
<akgraner> wendar, can you look into this one?
<akgraner> <jbicha> bug 821876 for inclusion in Oneiric, not approved yet
<akgraner> <ubot2> Launchpad bug 821876 in ubuntu-font-family-sources "FFe: New upstream version Ubuntu Font Family 0.72 (Ubuntu Mono hinted and Ubuntu Condensed hinted)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/821876
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/font/2011-September/000001.html
<pleia2> ^^ that's the post nhaines saw and mentioned it
<pleia2> we have a font mailing list, who knew? :)
<akgraner> I didn't
<akgraner> I think a session at UDS needs to be updating mailing list pages and IRC channel pages
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> at the very least brought up in community roundtable
<akgraner> how the heck can we find stuff if we don't know things even exist
<pleia2> according to the archives this is the first post ever
<akgraner> DOH!
<akgraner> seriously
<pleia2> so maybe the design team will do some blog post soon and mention it
<akgraner> sladen, ping
<akgraner> were you going to let us know about the font announcement?
<sladen> akgraner: yeah, yeah.
<sladen> akgraner: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/font/2011-September/000001.html
<sladen> that do?
<sladen> akgraner: who didn't update their site?
<akgraner> well we had to track it down :-)  I thought you would have given us a heads up :-)
<akgraner> we didn't even know about the font mailing list
<akgraner> we want to stay on top of the news and make sure we include it but we can't watch lists we aren't aware off :-) that's all...
<akgraner> s/off/of
<akgraner> sladen, will that be the only announcement?
<akgraner> http://font.ubuntu.com/ isn't updated yet
<sladen> akgraner: updated ... hours ago
<sladen> akgraner: try the refresh key.  14:00 precisely IIRC
<akgraner> sladen, hmmm still said TBA when I looked
<sladen> akgraner: where?
<pleia2> the download link is updated, still lists: Monospaced (TBA)
<pleia2> on the right under "Weights and languages"
<sladen> oh.  there.  I'm an idiot
<pleia2> <3 sladen
<akgraner> :-) hugs
<akgraner> pleia2, if that's the first announcement and we just confirmed it as correct let's us that one
<akgraner> want me to add it to the Fridge while I'm post about Ubuntu One
<pleia2> akgraner: great, thanks!
 * pleia2 back to work
<akgraner> sladen, thanks!
<sladen> akgraner: ah.  The new version won't hit Google Webfonts until Wednesday, and the font.ubuntu.com site uses the GWF-served versions for the previews
<akgraner> sladen, gotcha - but it's safe for us to use your email to the list as the "official announcement" though right?
<akgraner> pleia2, heading out to pick up kiddos from band practice will add this when I return :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: ok, enjoy! I'll be gone the rest of the evening with birthdaystuffs anyway, thanks for handling this
<sladen> akgraner: yes, the  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/font/2011-September/000001.html  mail basically is the official announcement
<sladen> akgraner: I've done a slight update to the font page
<sladen> front page
<sladen> akgraner: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~uffw-contributors/ubuntu-font-family-website/deployed/revision/56
<akgraner> sladen, enjoy b-days stuffs :-) thank you so much!
<pleia2> NEW :) thanks sladen
<sladen> ooh, somebody just accepted my wallpaper upload
<sladen> there's more to write about
<sladen> pleia2: I think I just got your birthday stuff from akgraner, perhaps I can pass it along for when you get back
<pleia2> hah, yeah :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-09-30
<akgraner> don't mind me....sometimes I confuse even me
<akgraner> pleia2, ok both are posted
<akgraner> nigelb, do you know how to add a link to the subheader to the Fridge
<akgraner> you know in the gray bar - I need to add Release Schedule Calendar
<akgraner> I've got it added to the page and showing everywhere except on that part of the site
<akgraner> Ok I keep breaking the Calendar Page when I add the information for the new Calendar
<akgraner> nigelb, pleia2 nhandler if you feel like working on it - see pm and Calendar invites I've send to you all :-)   Thanks
<akgraner> nm pm I just sent you calendar invites so you have manage and edit privs on it...
<akgraner> I added it to the side bar but don't know how I break the page when I add it to the page...but it can wait til tomorrow :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: Probably needs some wordpress tinkering
<nlsthzn> o/
<philipballew> \0
<akgraner> anyone else having issues getting to the Fridge?
<nlsthzn> akgraner: on what way?
<nlsthzn> akgraner: I see from the planet the link to the latest fridge article looks odd - http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/ubuntu-news/~3/VJvlrJIysFg/
<nlsthzn> but yes... I can't get into the fridge in any way...
<akgraner> yeah people are timing out if the go to fridge.ubuntu.com
<akgraner> can someone else try it please before I open a formal RT ticket - I know it's not just me having the issue
<nlsthzn> akgraner: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/fridge.ubuntu.com says it is down too
<akgraner> nlsthzn, I didn't even know about that
<akgraner> thanks!
<nlsthzn> np, I have found it very useful over the years :)
<akgraner> Open a formal RT ticket
<akgraner> something is going on
<akgraner> rt.ubuntu.com #18069
<pleia2> akgraner: when you file tickets for the news team stuff, can you Cc: the editor gmail account?
<pleia2> no worries on this one, but next time :)
<akgraner> oh yeah crap I forgot...
<akgraner> my bad
<akgraner> pleia2, et all - best response to an RT ticket on the Fridge yet - "I have poked the server and it should be a bit more responsive, but we
<akgraner> > will likely need to take deeper steps in the long term to make the site
<akgraner> > better at handling being popular."
<akgraner> YES!
<akgraner> I've also asked for a month traffic stats update
<akgraner> so we can track our progress...:-)
 * nlsthzn likes the sound of that :)
<akgraner> me too
<pleia2> I'm busy w/ work & packing today, if others could take a look at the goog doc and add any planet items from today and other important things that'd be great
<pleia2> I'll be out of town for the weekend
<akgraner> was working on it earlier :-)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<nlsthzn> Zzzz time for IR... night
<akgraner> Time to go lead some band parents  - home coming game tonight - concession duty - get your popcorn, cotton candy, candy apples and more....:-)  laters y'all
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-01
<pleia2> ok, I added some more articles, sending out the email for summary writers now
<pleia2> akgraner: not sure how you want to handle your interviews, maybe a section for Ubuntu One interviews?
<pleia2> I think we covered a few in past issues, but I don't have time to doublecheck now
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-02
<nlsthzn> o/
<akgraner> pleia2, I can just bundle them all up :-)  I'll double check and see which ones have been included
<akgraner> I'm doing one a week with them until UDS
 * nlsthzn gets ready for some summaries...
 * nlsthzn is finding it hard tonight... >.< - Plan A, decrease blood content in caffeine stream...
<akgraner> I'll be up tonight working on UWN as well
<akgraner> I write better summaries when the house is quiet :-)
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-24
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: got it
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> hello dholbach so any suggestions for more interviews before end of cycle?
<dholbach> sure, I'll let you know
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2, akgraner, nhandler: need a fridge review
<akgraner> ok - give me about 10 mins and I'll take a look :-)
<akgraner> otp atm :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: there is a lot of whitespace in that post, mind if I reformat a bit?
 * pleia2 does
<pleia2> published
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue284
<Unit193> Still good, so it says at least. >_>
<pleia2> :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-25
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: you didn't send issue 284 to the ubuntu-news list
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: i did, just got stuck in the queue :\
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-26
<dholbach> good morning
<Geochr> Ubuntu Greece has created a countdown banner for 12.10 which is used in our forum : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org The countdown is in Greek language, If you like it and you want to use it, in the following link you find the instructions how to convert it in your language and to embed in your website: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2012-September/005967.html
<Geochr> If you wish you can include this story in the next UWN.
<czajkowski> AlanBell: can you edit the fridge
<AlanBell> nope
<AlanBell> I just eat the contents
<czajkowski> ah ok so lotta folks idle in here but not all can edit
 * czajkowski tickles pleia2 
<AlanBell> thats who I would tickle too
<AlanBell> err
<pleia2> Geochr: thanks, we'll add it to the loco section :)
<pleia2> czajkowski: did you submit a story that needs review? I didn't see anything
<pleia2> all our submission methods are here on this page we link on the fridge, I checked them all: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Submit
<czajkowski> pleia2: just sent it to you
<czajkowski> bah
<pleia2> I am about to run out the door (it's yom kippur, I shouldn't even be online)
<czajkowski> ok will mail
<czajkowski> toodles
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fridge/+members lists all editors if you need to poke someone
<czajkowski> ah saw that but didnt know if all were active any more
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> mail is sent
<Geochr> thanks pleia2 ... if you need more information ask me.
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-27
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, need a fridge review for the CoC feedback request, the permalink needs to be changed, though
<Unit193> ...Annnnd locked out of the wiki.
<JoseeAntonioR> huh?
<Unit193> http://pastebin.com/KL6PWgVk
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> need another urgent fridge review, for the 24h marathon x-post
<Unit193> JoseeAntonioR: What's the post look like anywho?
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/09/26/get-ready-for-the-24-hour-horsemen-marathon/
<Unit193> Wrong post.
<JoseeAntonioR> huh?
<JoseeAntonioR> which post were you expecting?
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, did the posts get reviewed?
<akgraner> I'll just look :-)
<akgraner> Published - thanks JoseeAntonioR for adding those
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, do you think you can update the link on http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/09/27/code-of-conduct-v2-request-for-feedback/?
<dholbach> there seems to be an  extra '.' in the link
<pleia2> I'll take care of it
<pleia2> probably should be linked text anyway rather than full urls
<pleia2> ok, taken care of
<pleia2> also fixed up the formatting a bit
<akgraner> oops  - sorry I should have checked a little more carefully  - noted :-)
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: ello
<pleia2> working on release announcement
<pleia2> aww, that's my last release announcement of the cycle
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: thanks for that
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-28
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> g'day dholbach
<dholbach> hey pleia2 :)
<Laney> NEWS-ERS!
<Laney> Can someone update the fridge calendar to reflect our temporary DMB meeting changes please? (8th → 15th, 22nd → 29th, and delete 5th Nov)
<JoseeAntonioR> Laney: are the rest of the dates moving, or is it keeping the same format from December on?
<Laney> JoseeAntonioR: just those three changing
<JoseeAntonioR> Laney: ok, so, pleia2: ^ please take a look at it when you're available
<pleia2> Laney: sorry, what needs to be changed?
<pleia2> (I deleted the Nov 5 one)
<JoseeAntonioR> 8th → 15th, 22nd → 29th
<pleia2> I can read the dates
<pleia2> I am asking what needs to be changed
<pleia2> what time should they be at ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Laney: ^
<Laney> same
<Laney> just shifted one week
<pleia2> same as what?
<JoseeAntonioR> same time as before, just date change
<pleia2> oh, I see, that character between the dates isn't showing up in my client
<pleia2> so all I see is a list of dates
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, that's a ->
<pleia2> I gathered that now :)
<pleia2> Laney: done
<Laney> pleia2: merci
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: apart from you, who's got access to the fridge cal?
<akgraner> me
<pleia2> about a zillion people
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, I have access to
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, great
<akgraner> so just ping me for anything you need
<pleia2> nhandler, skaet, pgraner, jono, tyche, cody-summerville, cjohnston, jcastro...
<pleia2> and more who I don't know :)
<akgraner> all my free time while lyz is gone is dedicated to the the news team :-)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> thanks akgraner!
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks akgraner!
<akgraner> pleia2, will you be around on Sunday?
<pleia2> might see about dragging nhandler back in while I'm gone so you guys can perfect some scripts ;)
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll see him next weekend
<pleia2> akgraner: yeah, I'm on call so I'll be lurking around most of the day :)
<akgraner> I'll drag him back in person :-)
<pleia2> well, tomorrow I'm on call too, but it's my birthday so I'm going out anyway
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, how about you ping me on Sunday and we'll iron out everything then?
 * pleia2 celebrating 10th anniversary of 21st birthday
<pleia2> akgraner: sounds good!
<akgraner> awesome - Happy 10th Anniversay of your 21st B-day early and have a day that is as awesome as you are!  Talk to you on Sunday then
<pleia2> hehe, thanks
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-29
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: do you think we can do the releasing on Monday?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: sure, what time will you be around?
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I think all day, won't have to go to school :D
<pleia2> ok :)
<pleia2> maybe we can try google hangout screen sharing and my computer will be more cooperative :)
<JoseeAntonioR> if that works, then great
<JoseeAntonioR> skype may help if not
<pleia2> skype's even worse
<pleia2> IRC is fine :)
<pleia2> anyway, summary time! http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; congratulations with your birthday =)
#ubuntu-news 2012-09-30
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: thanks :)
<pleia2> still have a few summaries that need writing if anyone is about: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<pleia2> akgraner: I'll be around for the next couple hours at least
<pleia2> all summaries done :D
<pleia2> just finishing up stats now
<pleia2> and sent off to editors!
<pleia2> akgraner: I need to head out soonish, want to reschedule our chat for today sometime this week? maybe an evening?
<pleia2> or next weekend :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-23
 * pleia2 talks in the proper channel now
<pleia2> it's been a long day :)
<smartboyhw> pleia2, agreed.
<pleia2> smartboyhw: these summaries are excellent, thank you
<smartboyhw> pleia2, :)
<smartboyhw> pleia2, so you're going to put it to the editors for review, right?
<pleia2> smartboyhw: yep
<pleia2> smartboyhw: going to get the final facebook integration article? (if not, I can)
 * pleia2 gets it
<pleia2> sending off to editors now
<pleia2> Unit193: care to link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue335
<smartboyhw> pleia2, link check = check all the links work?
<smartboyhw> And correct?
<smartboyhw> pleia2, Unit193: I haven't checked the links of the changes, but apart from that they are all good.
 * smartboyhw runs the automated link checker
<smartboyhw> Checked, it's OK. (Manually clicking will be OK, wikis give 403s when automated check)
<Unit193> It be lookin' good.
<smartboyhw> \o/
<pleia2> smartboyhw: yeah, Unit193 has a script :)
<pleia2> thanks guys
<dholbach> good morning
<PaulW2U> pleia2: laptop behaving itself today - proof readinga
<PaulW2U> * proof reading all done
<jose> then I think we're all set for releasing
<PaulW2U> great
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks
<pleia2> jose: waiting to see if a couple more editors hop in
<jose> sure
<pleia2> I have a dr appt soon, will release upon my return :)
<jose> how's your ankle, btw?
<pleia2> healing, in the annoying "it mostly feels ok unless I overdo it" phase, so I need to be careful
<pleia2> overdid it a bit yesterday at the openstack workshop, bruise got worse :\
<jose> hope it's better soon
<jose> :)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<Unit193> Well hey, a broken link that's actually broken!
<Unit193> jose: http://askubuntu.com/questions/348826/cant-access-to-certain-website-after-scp-command
<jose> hmm, how can we deal with that one?
<Unit193> Remove it? :P
<jose> pleia2: ^ before releasing, if you could check what can we do with that one
<jose> I'd say include the question but not the link
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-24
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue335
<jose> thanks, pleia2 :)
<pleia2> whee time travel, mailing list went out with 2012
<pleia2> but I fixed everything else ;)
<jose> it's all good
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-27
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> working on b2 fridge post
<pleia2> PaulW2U: great work collecting videos
<pleia2> I am always so oblivious to those :)
<pleia2> I'll get this prepped for summary writers tonight and sent off, then I'm out for the weekend (birthday weekend in the mountains, yay!)
<pleia2> will be back late on sunday night to tie up loose ends though and get it off to editors :) jose - if you're available to finish up summaries and copy stuff to wiki that would help, then I can just do my editorial review and add stats before sending off to other editors
<jose> pleia2: sure, I can take care of stats and editors too if you want
<pleia2> jose: thanks :) and I can take care of those (I like doing a once through myself before sending it off to editors)
<jose> no worries, then
<jose> pleia2: you busy atm?
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-28
<jose> hey guys, anyone available to help with summaries? :)
<scott_ev> howdie, am I too late or are there summaries left?  Wait, I can answer that for myself by looking
<jose> scott_ev: there are some left :)
<scott_ev> jose: thanks
<jose> to you!
<scott_ev> don't thank me yet.  I'm still trying to feel well enough to do some work
<jose> scott_ev: if you're sick I prefer you to take some rest, there's always next week :)
<scott_ev> jose: OK.  It happens quite often and I do what i can when I can.  I won't work on it if/when I feel particularily aweful
<jose> :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-29
<jose> we still need some 'in the blogosphere' summaries, so if anyone's around :)
<jose> guys, is anyone working on the Nick Skaggs article summary?
<jose> pleia2: moving to wiki done, should be all good for the editorial review
<pleia2> adding a couple last minute articles
<pleia2> the blogosphere summaries are *really* short
<pleia2> anyone happen to be around to help me expand them?
<pleia2> ok, expanded those
<pleia2> Unit193: can you link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue336
<pleia2> and sent off to editors
<Unit193> Right, got distracted with a problem here, everything is mostly good, just one is a little slow.
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-09-22
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue384
<pleia2> and if anyone has time to do editorial review that'd be great
<Unit193> Looks good.
<pleia2> thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: checking now.
<pleia2> ty
#ubuntu-news 2014-09-23
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 384 for the week September 15 - 21, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue384
#ubuntu-news 2014-09-26
<pleia2> working on release announcement for the fridge
#ubuntu-news 2014-09-28
<pleia2> don't have any summaries written yet, so if anyone can pitch in: https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
 * pleia2 works on summaries
#ubuntu-news 2015-09-21
 * pleia2 gets to work on the newsletter
<pleia2> aaand kept getting interrupted, will do after dinner
<pleia2> felt bad doing it because it had a summary, but bumped the microsoft linux article down to bullet-pointed "other articles of interest"
<pleia2> reminder to self: do Monthly Reports in the morning
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue435
<pleia2> and sent off to editors
<Unit193> DOA: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/August2015
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U
<pleia2> Unit193: thanks, I do still need to rotate team reports today
#ubuntu-news 2015-09-22
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 435 for the week September 14 - 20, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue435
<ahoneybun> just for a note, I did not run Ubuntu for week I was thinking about doing it
<ahoneybun> :)
<pleia2> vs Kubuntu?
<ahoneybun> pleia2: ubuntu touch
<pleia2> aah
<ahoneybun> yea
#ubuntu-news 2015-09-25
<jose> working on beta announcement on fridge
<jose> broken perl is making me do this manually, sorry for the long wait
<pleia2> thanks jose
<jose> np :)
<jose> pleia2: all set for the uwn, or need me to take care of something?
<pleia2> nope, all set
<jose> cool :)
<pleia2> had to do a bit more article tidying than usual, but sending off to summary writers now
<pleia2> I removed the softpedia article that said Apple was ripping off ubuntu touch because I didn't reall care of the tone
#ubuntu-news 2015-09-26
<PaulW2U> pleia2: it wasn't my articles that needed tidying - that would be our new link collector :)
<PaulW2U> and with just five summaries to write at this time may be we are finally seeing an increase in participation
#ubuntu-news 2015-09-27
<PaulW2U> all summaries done
<pleia2> yay
<PaulW2U> added article and wrote summary re number of Ubuntu phones in existence
#ubuntu-news 2016-09-26
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue482
<pleia2> and sending this off to the editors
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<Unit193> Looks good.
<tsimonq2> pleia2: doesn't Lukasz Zemczak's name have an accent?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: otherwise lgtm
<tsimonq2> o/ night
<tsimonq2> ah yes Łukasz 'sil2100' Zemczak
<tsimonq2> o/ for real ;)
<wxl> pleia2: did you see the membership board announcements? considering i saw your name in there, you probably did, but still :)
<tsimonq2> ^
<pleia2> neat, someone should put it on the fridge ;)
<pleia2> working on releasing UWN
<jose> thanks, pleia2. sorry for not being able to help
<jose> new university schedule is horrible, 9 to 5 :/
<pleia2> no worries, I can get the board announcement on the fridge tomorrow if no one else gets to it before then
<jose> I'll work on it after you've posted uwn
<pleia2> oh, thanks :)
<jose> np!
<pleia2> jose: done
<jose> ok, catching up and posting in a bit
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 482 for the weeks of September 12 - 25, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue482
<jose> working on membership board announcement, and checking for spam in comments
#ubuntu-news 2016-09-28
<tsimonq2> pleia2: adding Final Beta announcement to fridge
<pleia2> tsimonq2: thank you
<pleia2> tsimonq2: just going to add the 16.10, yakkety, etc tags (looks like we forgot the on the other beta announcement too, but I didn't notice)
<tsimonq2> ok cool pleia2
#ubuntu-news 2016-09-30
<guiverc2> .
<guiverc> UWN a skeleton;  i'm unlikely to have time this weekend sorry, hence visit now.  (fri night local)
<guiverc2> ps  if helpful for me (guiverc) to scan & add from RSS (planet ubuntu, fridge etc) feeds instead.. just ask.
<tsimonq2> guiverc2: have you read our docs on adding new articles?
<tsimonq2> or have you done it before?
<tsimonq2> because that would be SUPER helpful
<guiverc2> nope (re: done it before); reading docs >12 months ago so unlikely to remember whatever I read.
<guiverc2> ps:  how's knee(s)? better I hope.
<tsimonq2> guiverc2: here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/LinkSuggestions
<tsimonq2> a lot better now ;)
<tsimonq2> thanks for asking :)
<guiverc2> very glad to hear it Simon.
<guiverc2> ok. going to walk dog; then will have a look when back....
<tsimonq2> o/ guiverc2
<guiverc> i have added entries before, but NOT to blank.... i suspect many of my additions will need EDITING/deletion...   ie. is it noteworthy?; i'm adding almost everything
<guiverc> ps: all adds have a comment marking i added; just resolve if ok.
<guiverc> 12 added:  LOCO 1,  Planet 10, Canonical 1  (with another duplicate in comments that could be added to Canonical)
<guiverc> Canonical 2  (added story i had in comments; as its not summarized adds little length..)
<guiverc> some summaries done.. the * heading doesn't feel right  (tried to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate?action=raw  ; I seem to remember more ====='s.   but i'm getting sore so calling it quits tonight.  (may still see stuff on IRC next hour+ or so)
 * PaulW2U reformats the prep doc, adds a link and returns to other non Ubuntu things  :)
<pleia2> oh gosh, I need to work on that
<guiverc2> :)   it now looks more like it should thanks Paul (referring to my comment ~130mins ago which you may not see)  .. resolve my comments if OK as they're too numerous...
<pleia2> guiverc2: thanks for adding planet things \o/
<guiverc2> :)  most welcome
<pleia2> ok, sent to summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2016-10-02
<pleia2> a few more summaries needed if anyone is around
<pleia2> btw, going to be publishing a bit late tomorrow, it's Rosh Hashanah so I'm not around until after sunset, California time
<tsimonq2> pleia2: need me to publish? :)
 * tsimonq2 will look at summaries in a min
<pleia2> tsimonq2: if you want, can just let me know if you have any problems and I'll get to them when I'm back online
<tsimonq2> will do pleia2
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue483
<pleia2> sending to editors now
<Unit193> Looks fine.
<pleia2> thank you <3
#ubuntu-news 2017-09-27
<tsimonq2> Bit of a smaller issue, two week.
#ubuntu-news 2017-09-29
<guiverc> hopefully not too badly,  but http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2017/09/29/ubuntu-17-10-artful-aardvark-final-beta-released/ posted; first artfulupgrades url failed but didn't remove ref. to it.
<guiverc> also posted only news+planet .. NOT release
<guiverc_t> Congrats jose on CC :)
<tsimonq2> Thanks guiverc_t
<tsimonq2> And congrats to jose, wxl on CC :D
 * wxl bows deeply
<guiverc> congrats too wxl -- sorry I didn't put name & wxl together
<wxl> aw it's ok
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-24
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Episódio 03 – Nas capas das Revistas @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/09/23/episodio-03-nas-capas-das-revistas/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 5 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-5/
<Bashing-om> krytarik: :) .. I be in the mood to publish .. go ahead ?
<krytarik> Sure!  Just as per usual.. :)
<Bashing-om> K .. lemme have a tic to get it started :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: " ubuntu-news@lists.ubuntu.com " is away.
<krytarik> Ok, but I'm lazy as usual and will wait on Chris to do the Fridge and social media stuff. :P
<Bashing-om> That be fine with me :P .. I do the forum next .
<Bashing-om> And forum posted :)
<krytarik> Thanks!
<guiverc> Am I right to go to put #546 on fridge?   (then social media..)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup .. go fer it and then I do the re-directs :)
<guiverc> checks okay, so - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/09/24/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-546/
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Like I said previously, there is no reason to wait with the remaining wiki work until the Fridge and social media stuff is done - other than you maybe wanting a pause after the initial publishing work. :)
<krytarik> (Oh great, now he'll never see it by himself..)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Had to reboot my system . lemme know when to finish up .
<guiverc> i've done g+ & tweet; but I need phone for fb  (2fa; dead battery, will be 20+mins charging before it'll turn on & i can login to fb) - you can clean up now  (I can add next ubuntu security podcast already up this week!)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: K; .. doing the re-directs now then .
-SwissBot_:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 546 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/09/24/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-546/
<Bashing-om> Anddd re-directs are done .
<guiverc> fb was just posted too :)
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-25
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Lubuntu newsletter time? :3
<krytarik> Oh goooood!.. :(
<tsimonq2> Hahahaha. It's not done yet, maybe right after 547. :P
<krytarik> :3 !
<tsimonq2> :3
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 0 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-0/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 1 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-1/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 2 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-2/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 3 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-3/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 4 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-4/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 5 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-5/
<krytarik> Hahaha. :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 546 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/09/24/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-546/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: Crossing the Great St Bernard Pass @ https://danielpocock.com/node/381
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 18.10 Wallpaper Revealed @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135198 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-26
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Mako Hill: Shannon’s Ghost @ https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/shannons-ghost
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Work Items To Remember @ http://skellat.freeshell.org/blog/work-items-to-remember.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Riccardo Padovani: Responsible disclosure: retriving a user's private Facebook friends. @ https://rpadovani.com/facebook-responsible-disclosure
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: KDE Neon Now Based on Ubuntu 18.04 ‘Bionic Beaver’ @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135475 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Puppy Linux's Sister Quirky Linux Is Now Binary Compatible with Ubuntu 18.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/puppy-linux-s-sister-quirky-linux-is-now-binary-compatible-with-ubuntu-18-04-lts-522907.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Lite 4.2 Enters Beta Based on Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-lite-4-2-enters-beta-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-1-lts-here-s-what-s-new-522908.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.12.7 LTS Desktop Environment Released with 65 Changes, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-12-7-lts-desktop-environment-released-with-65-changes-update-now-522913.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Fedora 29 Linux Enters Beta with GNOME 3.30 Desktop, Modularity for All Editions @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/fedora-29-linux-enters-beta-with-gnome-3-30-desktop-modularity-for-all-editions-522916.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.30 Desktop Gets First Point Release, It's Now Ready for Mass Deployments @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-30-desktop-gets-first-point-release-it-s-now-ready-for-mass-deployments-522917.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE neon GNU/Linux Distribution Is Now Based on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-neon-gnu-linux-distribution-is-now-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-522918.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-27
<Bashing-om> me quit too :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.1.2 Open-Source Office Suite Lands with 70 Bug Fixes, Download Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-1-2-open-source-office-suite-released-with-more-than-70-bug-fixes-522932.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: SparkyLinux 5.5 "Nibiru" GameOver, Multimedia, and Rescue Editions Are Out Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/sparkylinux-5-5-nibiru-gameover-multimedia-and-rescue-editions-are-out-now-522934.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E29 – The Rabbi and the Twenty-Nine Witches - Ubuntu Podcast @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/09/27/s11e29-the-rabbi-and-the-twenty-nine-witches/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu MATE: Ubuntu MATE 18.10 Beta @ https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-cosmic-beta/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: Setting up the ESP32 in LXD on Ubuntu @ https://blog.simos.info/setting-up-the-esp32-in-lxd-on-ubuntu/
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-28
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 18.10 Beta is Now Available to Download @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135381 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Lubuntu Cosmic Cuttlefish Beta has been released! @ https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-beta-released/
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Duuuuuude, too late for the newsletter? :P
<krytarik> Yuuuuuuup!
<tsimonq2> Oh man, no way!
<tsimonq2> For real?
<krytarik> For real realz!
<tsimonq2> Maaaaaaaaaaaaan!
<krytarik> Just to be clear, you are as usual talking about the past issue, right? :P
<tsimonq2> No, *this* one!
<tsimonq2> :P
<krytarik> Uhuu, this is new! :3
<krytarik> So yes, of course.
<Wild_Man> You mean he is on time for a change?
<krytarik> I mean anything up to Saturday is fine.
<Wild_Man> I know, I am teasing tsimonq2
<Wild_Man> I see the new ubuntu member is listed already, I guess my email was received
<krytarik> Yup, I personally added it! :P
<Wild_Man> I think I seen an email that he also became an ubuntu core developer but I need to check on that to make sure it is the same person
<Wild_Man> I see same first name but still a different person
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.10 "Cosmic Cuttlefish" Beta Released with GNOME 3.30 and Linux 4.18 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-beta-released-with-gnome-3-30-and-linux-4-18-522935.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> off to bed , leave IRC up to see developments when I return \o
<krytarik> G'night.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: Using Arduino IDE for the ESP32 in a LXD container @ https://blog.simos.info/using-arduino-ide-for-the-esp32-in-a-lxd-container/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu Budgie 18.10 Looks Like an Essential Upgrade @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135528 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Ubuntu Studio 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) Beta released @ http://ubuntustudio.org/2018/09/ubuntu-studio-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-beta-released/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Nathan Haines: Announcing the Ubuntu 18.10 Free Culture Showcase winners @ https://www.nhaines.com/blog/2018/09/28/announcing-ubuntu-18.10-free-culture-showcase-winners/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Kubuntu Cosmic Cuttlefish (18.10) Beta Released @ https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-cosmic-cuttlefish-18-10-beta-released/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Tiago Carrondo: Episódio 04 – Os 3 mosqueteiros @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/09/29/episodio-04-os-3-mosqueteiros/
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-29
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Episódio 04 – Os 3 mosqueteiros @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/09/29/episodio-04-os-3-mosqueteiros/
#ubuntu-news 2018-09-30
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Customize Linux Touchpad Gestures with ‘Gestures’ App @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135554 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Google Working on Apple Magic Trackpad 2 Linux Support @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135569 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Here's UWN547 WIKI  - critique and nit pick .. be aware of Chris's recommendations on Gdoc - some of which I did not change.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: "16:46 < Bashing-om> Here's UWN547 WIKI  - critique and nit pick .. be aware of Chris's recommendations on Gdoc - some of which I did not change."... I have such a pounding headache - a new set of eyes on the WIKI would be great .
<guiverc> thanks Bashing-om - go drink some water & take a break away from screen maybe
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Water is a good idea .. I had the head issue long befor firing up the computer :(
<guiverc> :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: Προβλήματα με γραμματοσειρές και ελληνικά (π... @ https://blog.simos.info/%cf%80%cf%81%ce%bf%ce%b2%ce%bb%ce%ae%ce%bc%ce%b1%cf%84%ce%b1-%ce%bc%ce%b5-%ce%b3%cf%81%ce%b1%ce%bc%ce%bc%ce%b1%cf%84%ce%bf%cf%83%ce%b5%ce%b9%cf%81%ce%ad%cf%82-%ce%ba%ce%b1%ce%b9-%ce%b5%ce%bb%ce%bb/
<Bashing-om> ^^ Ouch .. spammer got to our bots ?
<guiverc> i'm skipping the ubuntu-portugal podcasts with regards proof-reading, but otherwise i'm happy Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: A relief that all looks good - now let our Editor-In-Chief do his pass :P
<Unit193> Bashing-om: The Ubuntu planet feed doesn't define that it is UTF-8 like it should, so unicode doesn't show up right.  That's Cyrillic.
<Unit193> Err, Greek.
<Unit193> "Προβλήματα με γραμματοσειρές και ελληνικά (πρόβλημα με μ και π)"
<Bashing-om> Unit193: Yuk .. lemme see what I can learn :) .. do not need this at a time like this :P
<Bashing-om> Unit193: Opens fine for me in chromium .. krytarik ^^ can you shed some light on this ?
<krytarik> Haven't got to the channel logs yet.
<Unit193> https://github.com/rubys/venus/blob/dev/themes/common/rss20.xml.tmpl should also have encoding="UTF-8" else it does, well, that. :D
<Unit193> krytarik: Nothing, just the planet encoding issue, someone posted Greek.
<krytarik> Alright then.
<Unit193> FYI: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu#Language
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-23
<EoflaOE> I am checking Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: That is good :) Did you make any other contributions to the effort this week ?
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: I only wrote two summaries, and added a podcast link.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Well that is great contributing :P
<EoflaOE> Thanks Bashing-om
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Announcing ‘People Powered’ Bulk Packages (w/ included 1-on-1 Webinars and Directed Lear... @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/09/22/people-powered-bulk/
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Wiki is fine, no mistakes except the "a EXT4". But the security podcast is not filled in.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: did I miss the Security Podcast ?
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Yes. I missed it too. I will check the podcast website to see if there are any this week.
<EoflaOE> Last episode is 46, and is published last week. They didn't do any episode this week.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: rmoved the "a" ^ :)..what else have I messed ? - head still stopped up and difficult to maintain focus :(
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: The wiki is not updated to reflect the change.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: If no other - will save and backout of the wiki :P
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: And out of the WIKI :)
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK. No issues for now, especially the double-space.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: One down 3 reviewers to go :D - Thanks for the effort.
<guiverc> I finished my read thru (uwn 597), 3 minor comments made in gdoc, third had already been fixed ^ (I'd not read), first was case used in article (no issue), 2nd only is opinion & really petty/minor.. I'm happy Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: looking:)
<guiverc> it's just wording that grabbed me as iffy - of no importance (:48 timestamped one)
<Bashing-om> guiverc:  How about reword - plus her recent guest recording session on an episode -?
<Bashing-om> To tired now to think straight - will finish up UWN tomorrow, Good night All .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 5.3 Gets First Point Release, It's Now Ready for Mass Deployments @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-5-3-gets-first-point-release-it-s-now-ready-for-mass-deployments-527518.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Launcher 5.3 Released, Here’s How to Install it on Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153481 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.17 Desktop Environment Enters Beta, Final Release Lands October 15 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-17-desktop-environment-enters-beta-final-release-lands-october-15-527519.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Parrot 4.7 Ethical Hacking OS Released with Linux Kernel 5.2, MATE 1.22 Desktop @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/parrot-4-7-ethical-hacking-os-released-with-linux-kernel-5-2-mate-1-22-desktop-527520.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Collabora Adds MPEG-2 Decoding to the Linux 5.3 Kernel, Many Other Changes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/collabora-adds-mpeg-2-decoding-to-the-linux-5-3-kernel-many-other-changes-527521.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: ReactOS 0.4.12 Released with Window Snapping, New Themes and Kernel Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/reactos-0-4-12-released-with-window-snapping-new-themes-and-kernel-improvements-527522.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" see the redaction of the  LinuxONE III article.
<Bashing-om> Target time to push: 20:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - doing the Forum post next.
<Bashing-om> Forum post completed, doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> Re-directs also done - pending is the social medias :D
<guiverc> Bashing-om, finally got to your 596 email (ie. proof we need to go fridge), push to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: We are up to the point of Fridging :P
<guiverc> :)
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/09/23/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-597/
<Bashing-om> Fridge looks and checks good :D
<guiverc> we've tweeted
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Are we now done with Gdoc - to where I can wipe out 597 ?
<guiverc> Yep,  I'm still logging into to fb (gotta hunt for my phone for 2fa)
<guiverc> 974406
<guiverc> sorry, wrong window
<guiverc> fb done too
<Bashing-om> wiping Gdoc :P
<Bashing-om> We do UWN598 :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 597 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/09/23/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-597/
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-24
<EoflaOE> Hello Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Hey hey !  I wandered back :P
<EoflaOE> Hello, how are you Bashing-om?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Not Great ..still with this miserable cold.
<EoflaOE> OK. I have 6:33 AM, so it is still a bit cold outside.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Backing up to Google Cloud Storage with Duplicity and Service Accounts @ https://systemoverlord.com/2019/09/23/backing-up-to-google-cloud-storage-with-duplicity-and-service-accounts.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Meet the 9 Winners in the Ubuntu 19.10 Wallpaper Competition @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153575 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Releases New Kernel Live Patch for Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and 16.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-new-kernel-live-patch-for-ubuntu-18-04-lts-and-16-04-lts-527536.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Peek, the GIF Screen Recorder for Linux, Has Been Updated @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153612 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: These Are the Default Wallpapers of Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/these-are-the-default-wallpapers-of-ubuntu-19-10-eoan-ermine-527537.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: React 0.4.12 Released with Window Snapping, New Themes @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153630 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #146 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-146/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: CentOS Linux 8 Officially Released, It's Based on Red Hat Enterprise Linux 8 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/centos-linux-8-officially-released-it-s-based-on-red-hat-enterprise-linux-8-527542.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Red Hat and CentOS Unveil CentOS Stream, a New Rolling Release Linux Distro @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/red-hat-and-the-centos-unveil-centos-stream-a-new-rolling-release-distribution-527543.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: First Librem 5 Linux Phones Start Shipping to Customers Around the World @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/first-librem-5-linux-phones-start-shipping-to-customers-around-the-world-527544.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Librem 5, the $699 Linux Phone, Has Started Shipping to Backers @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153656 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-25
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 597 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/09/23/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-597/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubucon Europe 2019: Ubucon Europe Silver Sponsor: MySQL @ https://sintra2019.ubucon.org/ubucon-europe-silver-sponsor-mysql/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GNOME Will “Vigorously Defend” Shotwell in Lawsuit @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153682 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Zorin OS 15 Education Edition Officially Released, Based on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/zorin-os-15-education-edition-officially-released-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts-527562.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Deploying Kubernetes Locally – MickroK8s @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/deploying-kubernetes-locally-mickrok8s
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian Releases New Linux Kernel Security Update for Debian 10 and Debian 9 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-releases-new-linux-kernel-security-update-for-debian-10-and-debian-9-527568.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-26
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Easy Linux Game Streaming with OBS @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/easy-linux-game-streaming-with-obs
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.3.2 Open-Source Office Suite Released with 49 Bug Fixes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-3-2-open-source-office-suite-released-with-49-bug-fixes-527581.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Watch: The First Privacy and Security-Focused Librem 5 Linux Phone in Action @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/watch-the-first-privacy-and-security-focused-librem-5-linux-phone-in-action-527582.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-27
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Microsoft Wants to Launch Chromium Edge Browser on Linux, And It Needs Your Help @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-wants-to-launch-chromium-edge-browser-on-linux-and-it-needs-your-help-527592.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) Beta Is Now Available to Download for All Flavors @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-19-10-eoan-ermine-beta-is-now-available-to-download-for-all-flavors-527594.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu MATE: Ubuntu MATE 19.10 Release Notes @ https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-19-10-eoan-ermine-release/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 19.10 Beta is Now Available to Download @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153560 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 19.10 Flavours Hit Beta, Here’s What’s New @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153733 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Microsoft Edge on Linux Looks Likely, But Your Feedback is Wanted First @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153815 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Kubuntu Eoan Ermine (19.10) Beta Released @ https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-eoan-ermine-19-10-beta-released/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Santiago Zarate: Roundcube smtp (250) authentication failed @ https://foursixnine.io/blog/2019/09/27/Roundcube-smtp-(250)-authentication-failed.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Lubuntu 19.10 Beta Released! @ https://lubuntu.me/eoan-beta-released/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Magazine #149 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/2019/09/27/full-circle-magazine-149/
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-28
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubucon Europe 2019: Media Partner: Nerdzoom Media @ https://sintra2019.ubucon.org/media-partner-nerdzoom-media/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubucon Europe 2019: Social Event: Thursday’s dinner! @ https://sintra2019.ubucon.org/social-event-thursdays-dinner/
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-29
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Ubuntu Studio 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) Beta Released @ https://ubuntustudio.org/2019/09/ubuntu-studio-19-10-eoan-ermine-beta-released/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Phew, Ubuntu’s New Light Theme Won’t Be Default After All @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153855 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubucon Europe 2019: Celebrate Ubuntu 15th Birthday party @ Ubucon Europe! @ https://sintra2019.ubucon.org/celebrate-ubuntu-15th-birthday-party-ubucon/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubucon Europe 2019: Social Event: Friday’s dinner! @ https://sintra2019.ubucon.org/social-event-fridays-dinner/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: New Video Demo of the Librem 5 Shows That …It Actually Works Pretty Well?! @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153894 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN598 up for review and final edits.
<guiverc> I finished read-thru Bashing-om (uwn598), no comments, looks good.\
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Great ! real skimpy issue this week :(
<guiverc> yeah noticed that Saturday; but the beta release makes it necessary, that and it's quality (if not quantity) that matters
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup - everyone holding breath to see the beta :P
